# 2 chinchilla Persians for adoption... 1 male 1 female



## Steffanny162 (Oct 8, 2011)

Name: Cuddles & Dusty
Colour/Pattern: chinchilla persian
Age: 11 years old 
Sex: Both neutered
Location: Milton Keynes 
Contact: Stephanie
Number: 07769225916
Email: [email protected]

Contact by email is preferred.

I have 2 chinchilla Persians for adoption. Parents have split up and sadly my mum cannot afford our cats <3
they're not lap cats but are cuddly when they want love and attention lol! They're indoor cats but would go outside when they were young.
Photos to follow!!
They're lovely beautiful cats! Cuddles doesn't like being groomed so he's notty (we usually have his belly shaved around this time of year but not many people want to rehome naked cats haha!)


----------



## Steffanny162 (Oct 8, 2011)

Please guys, these need to go asap


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess a lot of us are wondering why these cats are so expensive that your Mum can't afford them, and wondering if this is simply a knee-jerk reaction on her part that she will soon get over if she just sticks with it. 

At 11 years old these cats are not going to be easy to home even though they are pedigrees.

There is a persian rescue in Rushden, have you tried them?

liz


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Please contact Patsy at Rushden Persian rescue on 01933 387 658, I am certain she will step in to help.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree Patsy is great, I have her personal number if you have trouble getting through on the rescue number, just let me know


----------



## Steffanny162 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thankful guys, my dad left my mum on monday & she only earns £350 a month, so she isn't gonna be able to support herself let alone the cats . I keep saying I will pay because I love them so so so much <3

Were trying our hardest to keep them, just putting out the feelers incase.
Were in Milton Keynes & can't drive


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is all far too premature, there is no knowing that he won't come back! If there really is a split up, assuming they are married, there will be a divorce settlement. This is just too early. I am sorry this has happened, you must be devastated.

Liz


----------

